# Internet slow just on my MSI laptop



## AngelGelthier (May 12, 2014)

I thought the wifi at my work was sucking, but increasingly I have unstable speeds everywhere....seemingly just on my Windows 8.1 MSI gaming laptop. my phone will speedtest at 80mbps and the laptop at 7 mbps a moment later, on the same Comcast wifi signal.

I've read about AMD Quick Stream as a program that regulates (badly) internet flow. is there something similar on this laptop? (It worked for a half a year on the same wifi signals before gradually disintegrating in its connecctivity)

could it be a failing wifi adaptor in the computer? something to do with fans?

help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Install or reinstall the latest wireless driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site.

If problem persists ...

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista through 10. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8 thru 10: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine after all three commands; no need to boot after the 1st and 2nd.


----------

